# Ichat Video Chat



## shmual27 (Aug 12, 2008)

Every time I try to set up a video chat with my sister, we both get errors. My sisters most frequent error says that she has a invalid remote IP address. My computer either says that she didn't respond, even though she accepted my video request, that she didn't respond, even after I accepted her video request, or that it was cancelled because it couldn't connect even though my internet connection was perfect. What should I do to make it work?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, 1st off, what computer are each using, what OS, what app, and what camera?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Also what internet connection types are you using? Are you using ichat av or aim? Are you testing this out within the same house or are you two in different locations?


----------

